
Artichoke Ruby is 2.2% faster after reimplementing the symbol table in Rust - p4lindromica
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/hk8nwr/artichoke_ruby_is_22_faster_after_reimplementing/
======
mhoad
Seems like a really interesting project to keep an eye on.

